# !! decoy spreads!! what do you have? input please!



## whitetailfreak

what does everyone run for spreads? my group has about 235 avery ffd and 50 lessers, pictures would be cool if u got um. and are avery and ghg the same? lets hav some input!


----------



## blhunter3

6 dozen realgeese.


----------



## WingedShooter7

Wow man can you post up some pictures of that sweet spread you got? That'd be really cool. Thats alot of decoys too,

As far as GHG/ Avery yes they are the same company.

We only run

3 dozen Avery/GHG Full bodies
2 Dozen shells

and if needed in late season another 3 dozen shells.


----------



## USAlx50

my group has 50+ dozen Fb's, mostly FFD's, but there is plenty of other stuff mixed in. We usually dont use them all but we always shoot our limit. I dont have pictures.


----------



## blhunter3

:bs: Brody, I seen your pictures. :beer:


----------



## WingedShooter7

yeah we run 5,000 Avery Snow fullbodies in the spring, with about 600 TnT shells mixed in. 6 E-Callers.

:beer: :stirpot:


----------



## blhunter3

My dad can beat up your dad


----------



## USAlx50

I bet he cant!!!!!!

if "my group" consists of the guys i hunted with a few times last year i'm sure there is more then 50 doz FB's. I usually dont like putting out more then 5-6 dozen though for honks, I'm lazy.

The only decent spread pic I can find was this one, I actually put out almost all of the FB's because the field was holding a ton of lessers and mallards + a few snows. There were only two of us doing this and we slept in the field, put the spread out at night otherwise I doubt we would have woken up early enough. I think that was over 15 dz dekes, doesn't look like much.


----------



## barebackjack

Two packages of 5000 count paper plates from sams club.

For honkers we use a couple tires cut in half.


----------



## WingedShooter7

Looks good to me man! How'd you guys do?


----------



## HonkerExpress

9 1/2 dozen ffd's, 5 doz fullbody mallards and a couple dozen full body snows. Just starting to build up the snow spread.


----------



## Andrew Bremseth

WingedShooter7 said:


> yeah we run 5,000 Avery Snow fullbodies in the spring, with about 600 TnT shells mixed in. 6 E-Callers.
> 
> :beer: :stirpot:


Not to be a dick but this doesnt look like 5,000 fullbodies :lol: :lol: 
http://forum.averyoutdoors.com/showthread.php?t=40543

Just messin with ya :beer:


----------



## WingedShooter7

HaHa, yeah I know I was just being a joker. 
:beer:


----------



## Goose Guy350

When I'm hunting by myself in the early season I'll be hunting over 7, not seven dozen but 7 decoys. Sure is nice only putting out seven compared to 12 dozen fullbodies later in the season.


----------



## whitetailfreak

im goin to north dakota for the goose opener so i should be able to get some good pictures of the spread out there.


----------



## dblkluk

whitetailfreak said:


> im goin to north dakota for the goose opener so i should be able to get some good pictures of the spread out there.


Are you setting 285 decoys for early season??


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I have 21 dozen Canadas but I doubt I'll use more than 4 dozen this weekend. Just not realistic at this time of year.


----------



## whitetailfreak

we only use bout 10 dozen in the early season


----------



## rmh

One to two dozen mix of FB's, shells and silos. Depends on what I feel like carrying. Always put out the FB's.


----------



## WingedShooter7

whitetailfreak said:


> we only use bout 10 dozen in the early season


Thats alot of decoys for the early season man. But good luck! Take lots of pics!

For our goose opener were going to run 3 dozen FB's


----------



## snow123geese

For right now we are going to be running about 1 dozen fullbodies and 1 dozen shells.


----------



## whitetailfreak

that is wut we always run, and we usualy kill are limit.


----------



## goosebusters

whitetailfreak said:


> that is wut we always run, and we usualy kill are limit.


That's cool.


----------



## FLOYD

243 Sportplast Fullbodies. Can get them all in the back of my truck bed. They rock. I always get my limit.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

I have alot of different stuff for different situations. About 45 floaters, 3 doz. Shells , sleepers mostly, for hunting in the snow. The floaters work well for this too. Rester and slepper full bodies for the shoreline and ice, see also shell decoy's. My traffic spread is about 140 custom painted Big foots, GHG, couple old Flambue feeders and 6 custom painted FFD lookers used to walk into the food source. My X spread/soupy field spread consists of 2 and a half doz. FFD lessers and 4 DSD honkers.

See if I can yank up some pics...

So/So pic of the snow traffic spread. Notice a few of the sleepers in the blood zone.









Traffic ice spread. Notice all the sleepers behind us in the photo. Also have over 160 FB's on shore and caked around the blinds. You can watch this hunt on the DVD Shell burner that just came out.









This is the same pond. Traffic spread.









X Spread









XSpread









X Spread









Thats all I have time to post right now.


----------



## shooteminthelips

For canada's we have 10 dozen full bodies and and a couple dozen floaters. We also have around 4 -5 dozen real geese sillys. If we really wanna get wacky! This weekend more then likely just 2 -3 dozen this weekend!


----------



## Herters_Decoys

Less is more :sniper:


----------



## kberggren

Nic pics.

I go a little bit different of a route with my canada spread. Here is my spreads!

Canadas
25 DSD Honkers - 8 Uprights, 4 resters, 12 feeders
48 DSD Lessors - 20 Uprights/Resters, 28 feeders
12 Custom painted Bigfoot Floaters (use every once in awhile but mostly I hunt fields)

I do also have 180 homemade silhouettes and 40 sillosocks i custom painted but only use them on certain days. Most of the time is its just me and maybe another guy we only use around 40 decoys and thats been plenty. Here are some Pics

Pics of our flooded field (My spread combined with my dad and brothers)


































Pic field hunting bymyself
[img]http://NodakOutdoors.com/forums/userpix/9044_Small_Spread__PD_2.jpg

Pics of my homemade silhouettes


----------



## whitetailfreak

NIce pics you guys!!! well in 4 days in north dakota, and 4 guys we ended up with 65 total. the first day was excellent shoot, and we found a field with about 150-200 honkers using it. 2nd was our worst day, the birds would keep sliding to one side or another and we could not get them to coroperate with us, but it was still fun.. i will be working on the pictures from our hunt, our new trailer is awesome! and we ended up using about 8 dozen decoys.


----------



## goosehunternd

> my group has about 235 avery ffd and 50 lessers


I thought the ffd's were lessers
Anyways, My main spread is 84 bigfoots and we have some shells and Misc. for late season filler. Sunday morning we set out about 9 1/2 dozen full bodies to run a little traffic, who says big spreads in early season wont work? Plus we need to educate them a little bit in my area, they are just WAY to easy to shoot right now!

:stirpot:


----------



## honker85

goosehunternd said:


> my group has about 235 avery ffd and 50 lessers
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the ffd's were lessers
> Anyways, My main spread is 84 bigfoots and we have some shells and Misc. for late season filler. Sunday morning we set out about 9 1/2 dozen full bodies to run a little traffic, who says big spreads in early season wont work? Plus we need to educate them a little bit in my area, they are just WAY to easy to shoot right now!
> 
> :stirpot:
Click to expand...

o no they make FFD honkers to......very nice decoys......put them next to the pro grades and lets just say big difference.....


----------



## Myles J Flaten

58 dozen carrylite magnums....i always puttem all out... :******:


----------



## Leo Porcello

We killed them over a doz sportplast canadas this morning and that is the truth.


----------



## George Zahradka

Traffic spread in mid. Feb. for latf season res.








Small spread for when your on the x.....








The moment of truth


----------



## buckseye

Any more questions??


----------



## turkishgold11

WingedShooter7 said:


> yeah we run 5,000 Avery Snow fullbodies in the spring, with about 600 TnT shells mixed in. 6 E-Callers.


   

Dang that must take forever to set up the spread.

3-4 dozen avery FB's is all we run, and if we find a sweet spot that required more we can get our hands on another 2 dozen foots.


----------



## Goose Guy350

buckseye said:


> Any more questions??


So how do you position the vehicle in relation to the kill hole? :lol: :beer:


----------



## WingedShooter7

turkishgold11 said:


> WingedShooter7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah we run 5,000 Avery Snow fullbodies in the spring, with about 600 TnT shells mixed in. 6 E-Callers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang that must take forever to set up the spread.
> 
> 3-4 dozen avery FB's is all we run, and if we find a sweet spot that required more we can get our hands on another 2 dozen foots.
Click to expand...

I was joking,


----------



## scissorbill

We run 5 feather flex spoonbill shells but don't always put them all out. We always kill our limit.
Feather Flex Pro Staff


----------



## goose_caller

8 old VW Bugs painted up like Canadas and with the head/neck made from Plywood.....we shoot from the sunroof and ALWAYS kill limits. :beer:


----------



## blhunter3

FPP


----------



## USSapper

blhunter3 said:


> FPP


 :lame:


----------



## blhunter3

I cant get them in the pile. Or maybe your just jealous I got it before you


----------



## USSapper

You've got a post counter...........Its like 12th grader doing 1st grade math


----------

